# water change



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

how often should i change water of a 2.5 gallon tank?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

with one fish I would do a 50% once a week.


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

oh yeah! in a 2.5 g tank? just the betta and im already feeling sorry for him. do i have to test the water? how often?

thanks!!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

IF you do a WC a week there is really no need to do much testing. You might want to test the ammonia before you do a WC to make sure once a week is enough.


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

ok. 

just one more question. i have also a 10 g tank with another betta (by himself). how much water change and how often should i do it?

thanks!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a filter in the 10G tank ? A would say a 50% WC once a month would be ok, but a 15-20% once a week would be even better.


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

yes, i have an aquaclear 30 running. i have a small filter in the 2.5 g as well, but honestly i dont know if it does any good for the tank.

15-20% once a week will do then! thanks!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would change the water atleast twice a week in a 2 1/2 gallon


----------

